# Poorly newborn



## Josiep (Jun 21, 2020)

My newborn kitten isn’t taking to mums nipple I was bottle feeding him for 2 days now he doesn’t want it what can I do


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, not much, he may have been born premature, but some kittens just won't nurse and crawl away from the momacat to a corner of a box (if that's where he is). It's called "fading kitten syndrome", and usually in a few days kitty dies.  
Here is more info on this condition : Understanding and Preventing Fading Kitten Syndrome


----------

